# Canning sausage is best sausage



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

This Weekend was sausage canning day.

Started off at 6am with a run across the border to get our order from the farm










80 pounds in the "official Cooler of basement dwellers" the Ozark Trail 52 qt










and 40 more pounds in some cooler bags










first order of business is to roll out balls



















lot's and lot's of balls

Next into a 350* oven for 1/2 hour or so, mainly to "shape" the balls so they hold together when canning them




























Take them out when they look like this










Next start pulling jars from dish washer and line them up



















start to load jars with meat, reserve the grease you will need it later!!










put back in some grease










1 tablespoon of water, it will help steam the sausage so it is tender










Boil your lids, do not reuse old lids, it is not worth the money saved; put lids in alternating metal to metal, and seal to seal

This will keep them from sticking together










While waiting for the water to boil, clean off top of jar and double check for chips or oddities


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Hot lids on










Then rings and tighten hand tight









next pour water into canner (about 1-1/2, 2 qts I think it is)



















2nd layer










and turn on the burner

Lid is next, double check seal is not upside down and is in the groove









when we get to 10 pounds










mark down time to take off heat, in this case it is 1 hr at 10 pounds










LOOK









2 pre-ban pressure cookers


















and we even had a post ban one working










after cooking and cool down, jars go onto a towel to cool so it doesn't melt Mawmas table clothe


















Here is some of our hard work

















after doing the last of the balls, I went ahead and made 20 pounds of patties, to go into freezer and then I will put about 10/12 into food saver bags and throw into the freezer for breakfast










Wife and her sister near the end, wife was wearing her Pink ECORS shirt again, she wore same shirt to can potato soup



















The lady that owns the farm gave us some back bone and "sweet meat"








Last thing was to freeze the back bone, it will get smoked next weekend and then food saver sealed and into freezer for beans and greens








Love some Tenderloin, this will end up being peanuty pork kabobs


















Hope ya'll enjoy the pictures


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

WOW! That is a lot of work but so nice to have all that meat canned and ready to go. I do the same thing with sausage balls up to the canning. I put them in mason jars and then freeze. Canning is a good idea as I tend to run out of freezer space.
Enjoy the fruits of your labors.:fireworks:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice! what is "pre ban" pressure cooker mean? I have an All American 20something quart that I pressure can my meat in. I've never done sausage but now I think I will. haha


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh was a scrumptious looking bounty!


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Dayna said:


> Nice! what is "pre ban" pressure cooker mean? I have an All American 20something quart that I pressure can my meat in. I've never done sausage but now I think I will. haha


oopps... that was from another forum I posted it on :doh:

It was term coined after the Boston marathon bombing in 2013, which is more of a "joke" when talking about pressure cookers, newer pressure cookers are not made as strong in the lock sealing areas and the walls are not as thick as old ones (so they will no build up as much pressure as the old ones before they rupture)

One of ours is 50 years old and the other is almost 70 I think, wifes mom's and her mom's

It is really nice to have 3 pressure cookers for doing this, 2 are cooking while 1 gets cooled down and reloaded :thumbup:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You will be eating good!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Bansil said:


> oopps... that was from another forum I posted it on :doh:
> 
> It was term coined after the Boston marathon bombing in 2013, which is more of a "joke" when talking about pressure cookers, newer pressure cookers are not made as strong in the lock sealing areas and the walls are not as thick as old ones (so they will no build up as much pressure as the old ones before they rupture)
> 
> ...


Gotcha. I only have my one really big one. I wish I could use it on my flat top stove like you can! But the bottom is took big and I guess it'll crack the glass or something so I have to use it on my propane grill out on the lanai.

I've canned quite a few meats but not meatballs/sausage. So I might try that soon if I shoot a pig on our property.

I was always told that if I hot pack, I have to put broth in there and raw pack no broth. Also I was told to try to keep as much grease out as possible. So I am curious about your methods.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Everyone does it differently and apparently Ball has modified procedures over last couple years, they say do not boil lids? they say it messes up the seal and lids will warp (a lot thinner and cheaper now)

Also got gigged for not a long enough cook time (should of done it 1/2 hour longer) 1/4 of the folks disagreed with me; the rest do the same (the old ways I guess)


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

You have the identical stove as I do. It must be strong enough to use for canning? I just got mine a couple of months ago (used) so I am still learning.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I have done a lot of canning on my ceramic cooktop and so far so good. (I have scratched it some by sliding the pot across.) Mine is over 25 years old.
I still put lids in boiling water as I feel I get more and better seals.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

I agree and you dont know what is on the seal surface from factory 

Gotta go make the brine for my next run of Canadian bacon...doing 6 pounds this time...yummy


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I know folks with the smaller pressure canners can do it on their cooktops, but my pressure canner spreads out over like 5 inches bigger than the burner and it said the radiant heat would crack the glass? I think mine is like 17 inches in diameter on the bottom.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm not sure, once up to pressure we turn the stove down below medium so heat doesn't seem to be an issue

Only issue I have seen with these cook tops is Pops dropping a 6D maglight while changing a hood bulb... :shocked: ... that was a mess and $$$ to fix :doh:

being tempered glass there was 1.23 Million pcs of glass every where :sigh:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Thought of this thread as I am in the process of "goat balls" and am going to try the canning method.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

You all are my heros.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

luvmyherd said:


> Thought of this thread as I am in the process of "goat balls" and am going to try the canning method.


What are you using for fat? or does goat have enough :scratch:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I did not add any fat, just the little that was on the meat I ground. 
We just opened one of the jars this morning and they kept their shape and were delicious.
There was a thin layer of fat on the top.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Cool, thats good to know, did you make a breakfast type sausage or?


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

What is your seasoning mix?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I use such a mix it is hard to explain.
For breakfast and Italian sausage I prefer rabbit. 
For goat it is kind of a mix of recipes for linguica(sp) and cherizo.
I am traveling now but will post when I am back home.


----------

